# Steam: Indie-Entwickler belegen negative Auswirkung des Rückgaberechts



## Matthias Dammes (8. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Indie-Entwickler belegen negative Auswirkung des Rückgaberechts* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Indie-Entwickler belegen negative Auswirkung des Rückgaberechts


----------



## WeeFilly (8. Juni 2015)

Na ja, selber Schuld wenn die eigenen Spiele nicht begeistern!

Sich beschweren, weil derVerkauf von mittelmäßigen oder schlechten Spielen nicht mehr funktioniert... Lustig.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

Eben. Wenn die Spiele für ihren Preis nicht den Gegenwert bieten sollte ich mir als Indie-Produzent überlegen, wo der Fehler liegt und mich nicht über die Rückgabemodalitäten aufregen.


----------



## copius (8. Juni 2015)

Ich sehe das genauso! Wenn mein Produkt gut ist wird es gekauft und auch behalten.
Wenn jedoch ein Spiel es nicht schafft über mehr als zwei Stunden zu begeistern, sollte ich mich als Entwickler fragen woran dies liegen könnte.
Ich finde den Schritt von Steam sehr gut und er war auch lange überfällig. Und ich persönlich denke, dass innerhalb von zwei Stunden jeder entscheiden kann ob ihm ein Spiel, das Konzept dahinter , die Art und Weise etc. gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## DerBloP (8. Juni 2015)

Naja ich kenne die Entwickler und Spiele nicht, aber sie bemengeln das Rückgaberecht ja nicht per se.
Was sie bemängeln ist die Spielzeit, ich denke auch 30min reine Spielzeit sollten reichen, evtl mit einem Timer via Steam, der das Spiel nach 30mins stoppt. Denn viele Indie Spiele sind halt nur 2-3 Stunden lang. Bestes Beispiel "Brothers" ein überaus geiles Game. Wenn jetzt Leute hingehen und es spielen evtl sogar durchrushen, und es dann zurückgeben ist das auch Mist. Und viele kosten ja auch wirklich nicht die Welt, wenn man es an der Spielzeit misst,  und sogar ein gutes Preis/Leistunga verhältnis haben. 

EDIT: Wie gesagt, man sollte die Spielzeit evtl. an den Angaben der Hersteller bemessen. Ein RPG ala Witcher3 oder Fallout, kann man evtl nicht so gut einschätzen wie ein Limbo.
Dennoch sollte es ja auch nur einen einblick geben, wie gut ein Spiel bei einem Läuft und evtl Fehler in der Spielmechanik aufzeigen...
Das System sollte man auf jedenfall nochmal überdenken mMn.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Juni 2015)

Oder noch anders. Z.B.Prozentual von der Spielzeit bei kurzen Games. Hat ein Game nur 2-3 h Spieldauer müßte man hier halt die Spieldauer für eine Rückgabe auf 15 oder 30 Minuten reduzieren. Oder die Games sind von einer Rückgabe ausgeschlossen, aber der Indieentwickler müßte für solche Sonderfälle eine kostenlose Demo zum Testen anbieten. Dann könnte man ihn von der Rückgabepflicht entbinden. Beispielsweise für kurze Games mit maximal 4 h Spieldauer und einem Kaufpreis unter X EUR.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (8. Juni 2015)

Dazu wurde schon alles gesagt. 

Jim Sterling:

There is absolutely NO evidence of abuse there. We frankly don't know what those stats really say about the customers. Maybe these games are good at attracting impulse buyers who now have a way to recant their impulses. Maybe these were customers who felt bolder about trying games out now that they know they can get their money back if they don't like the game.
What is clear, is that although the game does have a very positive review score on Steam, a lot of the most helpful reviews are fairly negative and list a number of notable cons, pointing out that Qwiboo's game is a rather shallow mobile port. The game's forum is also full of an inordinate amount of users looking to trade 50% off coupons which goes back months.
Seems to me that Steam refunds are ripe to become the new piracy or used games, where any instance of them will be counted as a lost sale while any failures will be blamed entirely on the policy.
What I see here is a dev comparing the rate of refunds now to the rate of refunds back when refunds were REALLY HARD TO GET, on a game that is nine bloody months old from a studio that really isn't close to well known. Hardly evidence of "exploitation" or proof that gamers are "greedy."


----------



## Exar-K (8. Juni 2015)

2 Stunden halte ich bei kleinen Indies auch für etwas zu lang.
In ~30 Minuten sollte man schon feststellen können, ob etwas ein Fehlkauf war oder nicht funktioniert..


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2015)

2 Stunden einheitlich ist völlig in Ordnung  egal ob Indie oder nicht. Jeder möchte Geld verdienen also muss es einen gemeinsamen Nenner geben.
Zum Entwickler sage ich nur so viel dazu dass diese Statistik leider keinerlei genau Informationen enthält aus der man irgendetwas herauslesen kann.

Der Entwickler scheint eh alles andere als sympathisch zu sein und falls es ihm jetzt wirklich schlechter geht dann hat das Karma zugeschlagen.

http://abload.de/img/cannotcontainhappinesz1s45.png

Aufpassen was man schreibt dann gibts vielleicht besseren Support.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (8. Juni 2015)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich persönlich nicht allzuviel von Spielen halte, die man in 2 Stunden durchspielen kann: für solche Spiele wären bereits erwähnte Ausnahmeregelungen wie verkürzte Anspielzeiten oder Gratis-Demos und dafür aufgehobenes Rückgaberecht unter Umständen echt nicht ganz verkehrt. Das System in solchen Fällen auszunutzen, ist natürlich überaus verführerisch, und dann wären etwas angepasste Schutzmechanismen schon angebracht... aber die Entscheidung darüber liegt letztlich einzig und allein bei Valve, und ob die sich für solche kleinen (und quantitativ gesehen womöglich unbedeutenden) Projekte breitquatschen lassen, halte ich irgendwie für eher unwahrscheinlich... aber das wird sich wohl noch zeigen (oder auch nicht  ).


----------



## Worrel (8. Juni 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> ...Gratis-Demos und dafür aufgehobenes Rückgaberecht ...


Kann ich das bitte mehrfach liken? 

Das ist doch exakt die Lösung für das Problem: 
Hilft den Indies, die dann einfach eine Demo erstellen und deren Spiele dann nicht mehr zurückgegeben werden können; fördert das Entstehen von Demos; nimmt dadurch den Raubkopierern ihre meist gebrachte Ausrede; man kann vor dem Kauf in aller Ruhe (auch länger als 2h) an Einstellungen feilen, um ein Spiel auf älteren Kisten ansprechend ans Laufen zu bekommen; ...


----------



## alu355 (8. Juni 2015)

Uhm Valve läßt sich auch schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht für ein Altersverifizierungssystem breitschlagen - obwohl es ihnen im Endeffekt mehr bringen würde.
Steam ist, wenn man mal generell die verschiedensten "Auseinandersetzungen" anguckt, recht unbeweglich oder "eigen" - hinter die Entscheidungsprozesse kann man da leider nicht schauen.
Es würde mich doch arg wundern, wenn Steam irgendetwas an dem Rückgaberecht, insbesondere der Spielzeitdauer, ändern sollte wegen ein paar Indies die sich beschweren.
Vor allem zieht so eine Zersplitterung der Spielzeit und Rückgaberegeln einen ellenlangen Schwanz hinter sich her.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (8. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kann ich das bitte mehrfach liken?


Glaube nicht, dass es dafür eine Option gibt, kannst ja mal ne entsprechende Anfrage an die Redaktion senden  . Aber so oder so, der Like gebührt ohnehin dem werten MichaelG, war seine Idee, ich hab sie bloß aufgegriffen  .


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kann ich das bitte mehrfach liken?
> 
> Das ist doch exakt die Lösung für das Problem:



*Ganz und gar nicht. *
Was machst du denn wenn die Demo super läuft und die Vollversion Probleme macht?

Ich verstehe die Zocker einfach nicht. Man wollte eine Rückerstattung und jetzt hat man endlich (*!*) diese Möglichkeit bekommen.
auf einmal wäre *keine* Rückerstattung besser und dafür lieber Demos?
Sorry aber das ist ein Beispiel dafür dass ihr selber nicht wisst was ihr eigentlich wollt.

Ich sage es immer wieder... egal wie man es macht es ist falsch. 

Zuerst wollte man auf die Entwickler pfeiffen und die eigenen Rückerstattungsrechte durchboxen und auf einmal soll man Indieentwicklern entgegenkommen.

wtf?


----------



## Konstantin1995 (8. Juni 2015)

Das Rückgaberecht ist zwar ganz nett, aber generell kaufe zumindest ich nur Spiele, von welchen ich weiß, dass ich sie auch haben will. Würde für mich höchstens bei Steam-Gifts Sinn machen. 
Und Retail-Versionen sind doch auch vom Rückgaberecht ausgenommen, sobald die Folie einmal ab ist. Wieso also sollte man also bei digital erworbenen Spielen eine Ausnahme machen?


----------



## Meisterhobbit (8. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> *Ganz und gar nicht. *
> Was machst du denn wenn die Demo super läuft und die Vollversion Probleme macht?
> 
> Ich verstehe die Zocker einfach nicht. Man wollte eine Rückerstattung und jetzt hat man endlich (*!*) diese Möglichkeit bekommen.
> ...


Naja, so einfach ist es halt leider nicht. Spiel ist eben nicht gleich Spiel... generell für den Großteil der Entwicklungen ist das System ja super, aber es gibt halt auch kleinere Projekte, bei denen es an seine Grenzen stößt, wenn man eben in der üblichen Anspielzeit das Ganze von vorne bis hinten durchzocken kann... da wären dann eben gewisse Kompromisse oder Anpassungen notwendig und das mit den Demos und dafür aufgehobenen Rückgaberecht war da nur ein Beispiel.
Gewissermaßen hast du ja schon recht, man kanns halt nicht allen recht machen... aber das ist nicht bloß bei der Rückerstattung von Spielen über Steam der Fall, sondern auch bei so ziemlich allem anderen. So gibt es etwa vermutlich sehr wenige Gesetze, die ausnahmslos jeder einzelne Mensch so unterschreiben würde.


----------



## Triplezer0 (8. Juni 2015)

Ich kenne das Spiel nicht, aber ich nehme mal an, dass das Gameplay sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt, sonst hätten wohl nicht über zwei Drittel ihr Geld zurückverlangt.

Indie heißt nicht gleich gut.


----------



## DerBloP (8. Juni 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> ...für solche Spiele wären bereits erwähnte Ausnahmeregelungen wie verkürzte Anspielzeiten oder Gratis-Demos und dafür aufgehobenes Rückgaberecht unter Umständen echt nicht ganz verkehrt.


so wie schon doomkeeper richtig sagte:


doomkeeper schrieb:


> *Ganz und gar nicht. *
> Was machst du denn wenn die Demo super läuft und die Vollversion Probleme macht?


Kann mich da noch sehr gut an NFS Shift errinern. Demo lief Top und das Hauptspiel hatte totale Probleme mit AMD Karten unverhofte 2 sec laggs ganz willkürlich (damals AMD 4870)..und es dauerte 2 Monate bis ein Patch kam der diese Laggs behob...

Nene, dann doch lieber nach Prozent gehen, oder (wenn man den Herstellern vertrauen kann) nach Angaben wieviel Zeit man Mindestens brauch um ein Spiel durch zu spielen. Und wenn ein Hersteller Mogelt, sollte sowas bestraft oder ein Gesondertes Wiederufsrecht in Kraft treten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juni 2015)

Das war doch eh klar, dass das dann wieder Leute mißbrauchen werden. Wer rotzfrech ist, der spielt dann jedes Spiel nur 1-2 Stunden, gibt es wieder zurück und geht zum nächsten. 
Es gibt leider immer Leute, die irgendwas mißbrauchen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (8. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das war doch eh klar, dass das dann wieder Leute mißbrauchen werden. Wer rotzfrech ist, der spielt dann jedes Spiel nur 1-2 Stunden, gibt es wieder zurück und geht zum nächsten.
> Es gibt leider immer Leute, die irgendwas mißbrauchen.



In den AGBs des Rückgamerechts behält sich valve vor, Leute von dem System auszuschließen, die es missbrauchen, will heißen zu oft benutzen. Ohne zu oft zu definieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juni 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> In den AGBs des Rückgamerechts behält sich valve vor, Leute von dem System auszuschließen, die es missbrauchen, will heißen zu oft benutzen. Ohne zu oft zu definieren.



Ach so, das ist gut.


----------



## SGDrDeath (8. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> *Ganz und gar nicht. *
> Was machst du denn wenn die Demo super läuft und die Vollversion Probleme macht?


Von meinem gesetzlich garantierten Rechten bei Sachmängeln gebrauch. Solche Problem haben nämlich nichts mit dem Rückgaberecht zu tun.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Von meinem gesetzlich garantierten Rechten bei Sachmängeln gebrauch. Solche Problem haben nämlich nichts mit dem Rückgaberecht zu tun.



Nur zur Information.
- Die Rückerstattungspolitik von Steam ist ein freiwilliger Service. Ergo: Rechte gibt es hier nicht wirklich sondern eher Kulanz von Steam.
Denn auch ohne diesen Rückerstattungsservice war alles korrekt und ans Gesetz angepasst.
Klingt wirklich doof aber die Rückerstattung ist reine Kulanz.

- Es wurde hier vorgeschlagen eine Rückerstattung einzustellen und als Ersatz spezielle Demos anzufertigen....
Demos sind aber keine Produkte die die Vollversion 1:1 repräsentieren und somit ist das die schlechtere Wahl wenn auf die Rückerstattung verzichtet wird.
Indiespiele + Demos? Damit die kleinen Indiespielchen noch kleiner werden?

Gefühlt 90% wollten eine Rückerstattung haben und jetzt gibt es sie.
Bei Indies wurde auch ständig argumentiert (ja sogar bei bezahlbaren Mods) dass es dort auch *gefällligst* Rückerstattung geben soll weil sie ja alle so viel Geld verdienen.

Kaum taucht eine Nachricht auf dass irgendein Indie Entwickler mit Refunds konfrontiert wird ist man auf einmal anderer Meinung und die Mistgabel wird eingepackt


----------



## Worrel (8. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> *Ganz und gar nicht. *
> Was machst du denn wenn die Demo super läuft und die Vollversion Probleme macht?


Dann wende ich mich an den Steam Support, schildere mein technisches Problem mit dem Spiel und bekome den Kaufpreis zurück.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Nur zur Information.
> - Die Rückerstattungspolitik von Steam ist ein freiwilliger Service. Ergo: Rechte gibt es hier nicht wirklich sondern eher Kulanz von Steam.
> Denn auch ohne diesen Rückerstattungsservice war alles korrekt und ans Gesetz angepasst.
> Klingt wirklich doof aber die Rückerstattung ist reine Kulanz.


Nur zur Information: Wenn ich für etwas Geld ausgebe, habe ich auch eine Gegenleistung dafür zu bekommen. Wenn diese technische Mängel aufweist, gibt es die Möglichkeit zur Verpflichtung zur Nachbesserung bzw Rücktritt vom Kauf.

Das ist rechtlich eine völlig andere Baustelle als eine Rückerstattung wegen "gefällt mir nicht".


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann wende ich mich an den Steam Support, schildere mein technisches Problem mit dem Spiel und bekome den Kaufpreis als Kulanz zurück.
> 
> 
> Nur zur Information: Wenn ich für etwas Geld ausgebe, habe ich auch eine Gegenleistung dafür zu bekommen. Wenn diese technische Mängel aufweist, gibt es die Möglichkeit zur Verpflichtung zur Nachbesserung bzw Rücktritt vom Kauf.
> ...



Und wo ist das Problem wenn es jetzt eine offizielle Rückerstattungsgarantie gibt statt indirekt über Steamsupport?  
Ist doch umso besser wenn man mit der aktuellen Rückerstattung selbst ein Spiel abgeben kann ohne Gründe anzugeben..

Oder nicht?

Sorry ich blick nicht durch was jetzt wieder das Problem sein soll.

Gibts keine Rückerstattung -> wird jahrelang genervt. Wenn sie endlich eingeführt wird -> gibts wieder was zu kritisieren


----------



## Worrel (8. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem wenn es jetzt eine offizielle Rückerstattungsgarantie gibt statt indirekt über Steamsupport?
> Ist doch umso besser wenn man mit der aktuellen Rückerstattung selbst ein Spiel abgeben kann ohne Gründe anzugeben..
> 
> Oder nicht?
> ...


So langsam solltest du dich fragen, ob da nicht irgendeine Ursache auf deiner Seite dafür existiert ...

Also nochmal zum Mitdenken:

1. Steam installiert das Rückgabesystem
2. Indie Entwickler haben dadurch jetzt Probleme, wie der Newstext belegt (jetzt mal beiseite gelassen, welche Ursache das konkret hat)
3. Einige User im Thread finden die Idee klasse, wenn man als Alternative für die automatische Rückgaberegel als Entwickler eine Demo veröffentlichen könnte (Gründe siehe weiter oben)
Das ist keine *Kritik*, sondern eine *Idee*, die in einem *Vorschlag *an Valve münden könnte. Es ist ebenso *kein *Problem. 

Keine Ahnung, wieso du meinst, man sollte hier nur was posten, wenn man ein "Problem" hat ...


----------



## Batze (8. Juni 2015)

Also so ein Rückgabe Recht ist so eine Sache.

Von Steam mal abgesehen.

Aber ich kann nicht von jedem Produkt, egal welches es ist, verlangen, nur weil es mir spielerisch nicht gefällt ein Rückgabe Recht zu verlangen. Das ist Blödsinn.
Dafür gibt es Heute zu viele Anlaufstellen um sich Vorab zu informieren.

Bei technischen Mängeln ist es schon etwas ganz anderes.

Natürlich hat jede Software hier und da eventuell kleinere Mängel. ist gar nicht aus zu schließen.

Wenn aber ein Spiel, um zu funktionieren erstmal von Grund auf nicht zum laufen zu bringen ist, oder erst nach diversen Patches innerhalb von zig Monaten gerade so mal läuft, also da sehe ich schwarz.
Da wird mit Druck ein Spiel gebracht, obwohl die Entwickler wissen das es nicht funktioniert, aber egal, man hat ja immer Online zu sein und kann Nach Patchen.
Da muss es ein Rückgabe Recht geben. Egal ob ich das Produkt nun 2 oder 5 Stunden gespielt, oder in Gebrauch hatte um eben eventuell zu testen ob es nicht doch bei mir läuft.

Momentan sieht es aber doch so aus.

*Man bringt in dieser Branche wissentlich, bewusst ein Unfertiges Produkt auf den Markt, und genau das muss endlich mal verboten werden.
*
Es gibt momentan so gut wie kein Spiel das man bedenkenlos kaufen kann und weiß das es rein technisch auf dem PC/Konsole einwandfrei läuft. Kleinere Fehler und Ausnahmen inbegriffen.
Wenn auf der Rückseite das und jenes steht als Minimum Anforderung, dann MUSS es auch funktionieren. Alles andere ist verlogen und Irreführend.
Das ist erschreckend. So etwas gibt es in keiner anderen Branche.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> 1. Steam installiert das Rückgabesystem


 Was viele seit Jahren gefordert hatten. Exakt.


> 2. Indie Entwickler haben dadurch jetzt Probleme, wie der Newstext belegt (jetzt mal beiseite gelassen, welche Ursache das konkret hat)


Die Indie Entwickler haben Problemen? Welche und von wie vielen reden wir hier? Sorry das ist die allererste Meldung von einem Entwickler den warscheinlich keine Sau kennt
und sein Spiel nicht ohne Grund zurückgegeben wurde.
Dieser Punkt ist zu allgemein und insg. arg aufgeblasen.

Ich weiß schon wie du es vielleicht meinst aber solche Aussagen sollte man erst dann benutzen wenn sich die Kritik die nächsten Wochen und Monate stark anhäuft.
Wenn man bei jedem kleinen Muckser sofort etwas umkrempelt, und diese Entwicklung nicht ein wenig gleiten lässt, kommt man nie zu einem Ergebnis weil man es nie allen recht machen wird.

Gute Spiele werden gekauft und schlechte Spiele (Erfahrungen) werden wieder rückerstattet - für dieses "Recht" haben viele Leute sich die Köpfe eingeschlagen und empfindet man auf einmal sowas wie Mitleid mit einem Indie Entwickler?


> 3. Einige User im Thread finden die Idee klasse, wenn man als Alternative für die automatische Rückgaberegel als Entwickler eine Demo veröffentlichen könnte (Gründe siehe weiter oben)
> Das ist keine *Kritik*, sondern eine *Idee*, die in einem *Vorschlag *an Valve münden könnte. Es ist ebenso *kein *Problem.



Aber ihr habt doch eine Demo von 2 Stunden bzw. 14 Tagen?
Wo ist da der Unterschied ob ihr die Demo spielts und es dannach kaufts bzw. es euch nicht gefällt und es nicht kauft? Ist doch das gleiche wie jetzt nur mit noch mehr Aufwand? 

 Entweder das Produkt ist sein Geld wert und man behält es oder eben nicht. Ist doch Jacke wie Hose ob mit oder ohne "offizielle" Demo. 

Oder sollen etwa Indies anders bewertet werden?... 

Ok nehmen wir an Indies bekommen einen Extra Kuchen. Wer entscheidet welche Spiele kürzer als 2 Stunden getestet werden dürfen und warum sollte der Indie Entwickler
von seinem "*kleinem*" Spiel *extra* eine noch "*kleinere*" Demo-Version anfertigen?

"Kritiker" haben seit langer Zeit gesagt dass in der heutigen Zeit so ein Rückgaberecht für einigen Chaos sorgen wird und hier habt ihr evtl. die ersten Auswirkungen.
Der ein oder andere Entwickler wird diese Entwicklung zu spüren bekommen und das ist genau das was viele seit Jahren gefordert haben (mit voller Gewalt weil euer Recht und so)

Verbesserungsvorschläge hin oder her. Man wollte ein Rückgabe-Service haben und genau den hat man jetzt zu 100% so bekommen wie er gewünscht wurde.
Jetzt wieder extra Wünsche zu äußern zeigt mir einfach nur dass die Leute nie zufriedengestellt werden können.

Ich möchte ungern jemanden beleidigen aber ich nenne sowas eher Heuchlerei wenn ich bedenke wie extrem diese Diskussion rund um dieses "Recht" auf Biegen und Brechen gewünscht war.
Es war immer nur die Rede von >100% Recht haben und Produkt zurückgeben können wenn es nicht gefällt & co.< und plötzlich zeigt man Mitleid weil man am längerem Hebel sitzt?

Auf die kritischen Stimmen u.a.von mir wollte man nicht hören dass es Veränderungen mit sich bringen würde und auf einmal ist man hilfsbereit und bereit für eine Diskussion... ja ne is klar 
Aber jahrelang solche Stimmen als Valve Fanboys abstempeln und sogar beleidigen weil man nur auf die möglichen Konsequenzen hingewiesen hat und sich nicht eurem Fackelzug angeschlossen hat 

Ihr wolltet eure Freiheit und all euren Rechte also schaut genau hin welche (negativen) Auswirkungen sie mit sich bringen können in heutiger digitalen Spielewelt.

Wirklich nicht böse gemeint aber so eine Doppelmoral und Heuchlerei finde ich sehr unterhaltsam wenn ich bedenke wie oft man versucht hat früher ein ernsthaftes Gespräch darüber zu führen
und nix außer Hate zu lesen bekam.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Es gibt momentan so gut wie kein Spiel das man bedenkenlos kaufen kann und weiß das es rein technisch auf dem PC/Konsole einwandfrei läuft. Kleinere Fehler und Ausnahmen inbegriffen.
> Wenn auf der Rückseite das und jenes steht als Minimum Anforderung, dann MUSS es auch funktionieren. Alles andere ist verlogen und Irreführend.
> Das ist erschreckend. So etwas gibt es in keiner anderen Branche.


 Doch, an sich schon. zB In-Ear-Kopfhörer - manchen passen manche der Produkte einfach nicht so gut, weil es eben zig Millionen unterschiedliche Ohren gibt. Oder auch Schuhe oder Kleidung: manchen passt die Größe, die normalerweise passt, ab und an mal doch nicht, oder der Schuh drückt und man bekommt Blasen - weil die Leute eben auch alle immer ein wenig unterschiedlich gebaut sind. Vor allem bei Frauen, wo ein Kleid sehr gut passen muss, weil es enger anliegt und Proportionen unterstreichen oder kaschieren soll, ist das extrem schwer. 

Genau wie dann wiederum auch zig Millionen unterschiedliche PC-Konfigurationen gibt. Es ist halt selbst mit größter Mühe schwer, dass ein umfangreiches Game überall läuft, egal welche CPU, Grafikkarte, Windows-Version, Treiberversionen, im Hintergrund laufende Programme usw. - allein wenn dann während der Tests beim Hersteller ein neuer Grafiktreiber rauskommt, können alle vorigen Tests schon wieder hinfällig sein... 

Es gibt sicherlich auch vermeidbare Fehler aus Schlampigkeit und weil man unbedingt den Release einhalten will - aber ein komplexeres Spiel komplett fehlerfrei UND mit Tricks und Kniffen optimiert, damit es auf möglichst vielen PCs gut läuft und trotzdem moderne, starke Grafik bietet: unmöglich. Das ginge nur, wenn du auf alte Algoritmen und Programmierdinge zurückgreifst, bei denen man genau weiß, dass die bombensicher laufen, die dann aber wiederum auch eine älter wirkende Technik bewirken - DANN meckert man, weil das Spiel 50€ kostet, obwohl es aussieht wie von 2008...


----------



## Batze (9. Juni 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es gibt sicherlich auch vermeidbare Fehler aus Schlampigkeit und weil man unbedingt den Release einhalten will - aber ein komplexeres Spiel komplett fehlerfrei UND mit Tricks und Kniffen optimiert, damit es auf möglichst vielen PCs gut läuft und trotzdem moderne, starke Grafik bietet: unmöglich. Das ginge nur, wenn du auf alte Algoritmen und Programmierdinge zurückgreifst, bei denen man genau weiß, dass die bombensicher laufen, die dann aber wiederum auch eine älter wirkende Technik bewirken - DANN meckert man, weil das Spiel 50€ kostet, obwohl es aussieht wie von 2008...



Es gibt aber auch Spiele die aussehen wie 2015 und troztdem funktionieren.
Die können es einfach.

Siehe z.B. Wolfenstein. Klasse Spiel, Klasse Technik, ohne große Bugs die das Spiel unspielbar machen. Wenn du verstehst was ich meine.

Natürlich hast du im allgemeinen Recht, aber ich meine das auf die Gesamt Situation bezogen was momentan abläuft.

Ich sagte ja, hier und da gibt es die Ausnahme.


----------



## SGDrDeath (9. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Nur zur Information.
> - Die Rückerstattungspolitik von Steam ist ein freiwilliger Service. Ergo: Rechte gibt es hier nicht wirklich sondern eher Kulanz von Steam.
> Denn auch ohne diesen Rückerstattungsservice war alles korrekt und ans Gesetz angepasst.
> Klingt wirklich doof aber die Rückerstattung ist reine Kulanz.
> ...


Und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun das du da gerade ein Problem herbeigeredet hast was es gar nicht gibt da es 2 völlig verschiedene Baustellen sind? Oder anders gesagt was hatte das überhaupt mit meinem Kommentar zu tun? Das freiwillige Rückgaberecht (was afair gar nicht so freiwillig ist) ist hier gar nicht betroffen wenn es sich wie bei dir geschildert um einen Mangel handelt.



Batze schrieb:


> Wenn aber ein Spiel, um zu funktionieren erstmal von Grund auf nicht zum laufen zu bringen ist, oder erst nach diversen Patches innerhalb von zig Monaten gerade so mal läuft, also da sehe ich schwarz.
> Da wird mit Druck ein Spiel gebracht, obwohl die Entwickler wissen das es nicht funktioniert, aber egal, man hat ja immer Online zu sein und kann Nach Patchen.
> Da muss es ein Rückgabe Recht geben. Egal ob ich das Produkt nun 2 oder 5 Stunden gespielt, oder in Gebrauch hatte um eben eventuell zu testen ob es nicht doch bei mir läuft.


Gibt es schon lange. 

Die Mängelrechte aus der Gewährleistung gelten auch für Software. 

Nur wendet die leider keiner an weil es eben u.a. das Problem gibt das der Händler, der ja Vertragspartner ist, schwerlichst selbst an dem Programm rumpatchen kann und somit Nachbesserung quasi wegfällt. Minderung kennen wenigen und da meist nicht vollständig Entscheidungsberechtigte bei den Elektronikmärkten am Umtausch sitzen wird das abgewimmelt. Und der Rücktritt vom Kauf wird üblicherweise mit der völlig falschen Aussage "geöffnete Datenträger sind vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen" abgewimmelt und alle glauben es weil es so oft gesagt wird und nur wenige wissen das es bei nicht funktionierender Software kein Umtausch ist. Den darf der Händler natürlich ausschließen, denn der ist ja reine Kulanz.

Das Problem ist halt das sich keiner den rechtlichen Weg traut wenn Software nicht ordentlich funktioniert.


----------



## Batze (9. Juni 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun das du da gerade ein Problem herbeigeredet hast was es gar nicht gibt da es 2 völlig verschiedene Baustellen sind? Oder anders gesagt was hatte das überhaupt mit meinem Kommentar zu tun? Das freiwillige Rückgaberecht (was afair gar nicht so freiwillig ist) ist hier gar nicht betroffen wenn es sich wie bei dir geschildert um einen Mangel handelt.



Was erwartest du, es ist eben Doomi der sein Steam verteidigen muss.. er ist doch auch, tritt auch nur in Aktion wenn es um Steam /Valve geht. Sonst siehst du ihn mit seine Kommentaren hier recht selten.




SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Die Mängelrechte aus der Gewährleistung gelten auch für Software.
> 
> Nur wendet die leider keiner an weil es eben u.a. das Problem gibt das der Händler, der ja Vertragspartner ist, schwerlichst selbst an dem Programm rumpatchen kann und somit Nachbesserung quasi wegfällt. Minderung kennen wenigen und da meist nicht vollständig Entscheidungsberechtigte bei den Elektronikmärkten am Umtausch sitzen wird das abgewimmelt. Und der Rücktritt vom Kauf wird üblicherweise mit der völlig falschen Aussage "geöffnete Datenträger sind vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen" abgewimmelt und alle glauben es weil es so oft gesagt wird und nur wenige wissen das es bei nicht funktionierender Software kein Umtausch ist. Den darf der Händler natürlich ausschließen, denn der ist ja reine Kulanz.
> 
> Das Problem ist halt das sich keiner den rechtlichen Weg traut wenn Software nicht ordentlich funktioniert.



Das wissen aber eben die wenigsten.
Wenn ich beim Verkäufer bei z.B. Media Markt stehe und das anspreche , dann schaut der mich erstmal dumm an und wimmelt mich ab.
Und mit dem "geöffnete Datenträger". Wo steht das es nicht so ist, also im Gesetzt. Hätte ich auch gerne mal gewusst das man Umtauschen kann auch wenn die Verpackung geöffnet ist.
Bitte mal Link posten.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juni 2015)

Hier haut Doomi 3 verschiedene Sachen in den Topf, rührt um und wundert sich, daß nichts genießbares dabei herum kommt.

1. Sachmangel:

Da konnte man früher schon reklamieren und zurückgeben (wenn das Game auf dem eigenen System nicht läuft). Das ist außen vor.

2. Indies mit sehr kurzer Spieldauer

Hier befürchten wir, daß Leute das eigentlich grundlegend gute System exzessiv ausnutzen/mißbrauchen, Games in 2 h durchspielen, zurückgeben, das nächste bitte u.s.w. Hier kam der Vorschlag von meiner Seite diese Games aus dem Rückgabesystem auszuklammern, wenn die Entwickler im Gegenzug eine Gratis-Demo anbieten. Dann ist für beide Seiten gesorgt. Es gibt kein Ausnutzen und der Kunde kauft nicht die Katze im Sack. Sollte dann wider Erwarten im Gegensatz zur laufenden Demo die Vollversion nicht funktionieren tritt Punkt 1 in Kraft.

3. Spiele mit normaler Spieldauer

Da paßt das neu eingeführte System.


----------



## Batze (9. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hier haut Doomi 3 verschiedene Sachen in den Topf, rührt um und wundert sich, daß nichts genießbares dabei herum kommt.



Was wunderst du dich, es ist eben Doomi der Steam verteidigt. Woanders, habe ich schon mal gesagt, meldet er sich ja nicht.
Und wenn es krass gegen Steam geht, wo jeder weiß, das es so nicht geht, da ist er eh ganz außen vor und hält seien parteiischen Mund.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 2. Indies mit sehr kurzer Spieldauer
> 
> Hier befürchten wir, daß Leute das eigentlich grundlegend gute System exzessiv ausnutzen/mißbrauchen, Games in 2 h durchspielen, zurückgeben, das nächste bitte u.s.w. Hier kam der Vorschlag von meiner Seite diese Games aus dem Rückgabesystem auszuklammern, wenn die Entwickler im Gegenzug eine Gratis-Demo anbieten. Dann ist für beide Seiten gesorgt. Es gibt kein Ausnutzen und der Kunde kauft nicht die Katze im Sack. Sollte dann wider Erwarten im Gegensatz zur laufenden Demo die Vollversion nicht funktionieren tritt Punkt 1 in Kraft.



Joa, da kann man getrost auf den Xbox Marktplatz verweisen, den Großteil der Indies dort, wie die ganzen Silver Dollar Spiele, kann man in der Demo eine gewisse Zeit lang spielen und dann wird man genötigt, sich das Spiel doch bitteschön zu kaufen


----------



## reddark (9. Juni 2015)

Vorab: Ich bin ebenfalls für einen Indie-Entwickler tätig, der ein Spiel auf Steam verkauft.
Wir haben natürlich ebenfalls Refunds zu verzeichnen, doch das ist normal, da Kunden ja nun die Möglichkeit dazu haben. Wir haben keinen gravierenden Verkaufseinbruch erlitten.

Ich verstehe diese Obsession von manchen Entwicklern (und Journalisten) nicht, dass manche Entwickler dadurch weniger Umsatz machen. Oder dass das Geld dann plötzlich in der Steam Wallet der Kunden landet und Valve nicht wirklich verliert.
Warum hat der Kunde nicht das Recht, sein Geld in etwas zu investieren, das er mehr mögen wird als "Dein" Spiel, für das er eine Erstattung erhielt? Andersrum könnte er sogar einfach stattdessen "DEIN" Spiel kaufen.
Wenn er aber nicht dein Spiel kauft und du derjenige bist, dessen Spiel erstattet wurde, geht das Ding dann nicht eher auf "Deine" Kappe und zeigt dir auf, dass dein Spiel eventuell verbesserungswürdig ist?
Ist ja nicht so, dass die Welt dir etwas schuldet.
Wenn Kunden die Freiheit haben, ihr hart verdientes Geld auf Steam in etwas zu investieren, das sie wirklich wollen und es im Endeffekt nicht "mein" Spiel ist, dann ist das mein Problem, nicht das der Kunden oder gar von Valve. Genau hierum sollten sich die Entwickler bemühen.
Sei das Spiel, das man mit dem erstatteten Geld kauft, nicht das Spiel, das man erstattet.

Darüber hinaus bietet das System auch für Entwickler Vorteile:

Zum Beispiel sind Kunden nun vermutlich etwas abenteuerlustiger mit ihren Einkäufen, wovon vor allem kleinere Devs, Nischen-Spiele oder "Retro"-Games und Early Access Titel profitieren können.
Gerade Devs von Early Access Titeln werden nun sicher feststellen, dass jetzt mehr Kunden bereit sind, in das kalte Wasser zu springen (die wenigsten bieten ja eine Demo an. Und mit den Refunds "müssen" sie das ja nun auch nicht mehr). Kunden können sich nun ein Bild von der aktuellen Qualität und auch dem Umfang machen, ohne Youtube Videos und Twitch Streams zu durchforsten.

Dazu dürfte kommen, dass die Steam Foren/Hubs nun vermutlich etwas freundlicher werden. Denn diese sind - mit wenigen Ausnahmen - regelrechte Schlachtfelder. Wir hatten auch mit einigen Sachen zu kämpfen, aber in den Fällen haben wir auch einfach "Scheiße gebaut". Von nichts kommt nichts. Leute sind in der Regel feindselig weil sie genervt sind. Entweder gerechtfertigt oder nicht; Sie haben Geld für etwas bezahlt und sind damit nicht zufrieden - warum auch immer.

Der Grund dafür mag vielleicht garnicht die Schuld der Entwickler sein aber der Grund ist dann trotzdem da und bleibt oft bestehen und derjenige hat dann nur eine Möglichkeit, um Regress zu nehmen: Sich auslassen, sich beschweren und vielleicht sogar andere davon abhalten, den gleichen Fehlkauf zu machen.
Genau diejenigen können sich jetzt im Wind verteilen, denn sie haben ihre Erstattung. Für viele (nicht alle) wird sich das Ding dann damit erledigt haben.

Ein weiterer positiver Aspekt ist der, dass es nun weniger Mist auf dem Markt geben wird.
Das mag gemein sein aber wahr. Vor allem gilt das für die Early Access Entwickler da draußen. Wer auch immer ein Spiel aus dem neuesten Genre-Trend entwickelt (Survival Games heute. Voxel Builder letzten Monat) um dem Trend gerecht zu werden und sein Spiel einfach mal eben fix zusammenbastelt um daraus Kaptial zu schlagen. Genau diese Entwickler schaden dem System, das wir uns alle teilen, indem sie aus vielen "Early Access? Nie wieder"-Kunden machen. Mit der Möglichkeit der Erstattungen gibt es weniger Risiko für Kunden auf dem Mist-Spiel sitzen zu bleiben. Die Spiele werden wesentlich schneller aussterben bevor sie wirklich Schaden anrichten können.
Spiele, die wirklich versuchen das Genre eventuell zu verbessern oder auszuweiten wird nun überhaupt die Chance dazu gegeben eben das zu tun.

Das System ist wirklich nicht so schlecht wie behauptet wird.

Ich würde gutes Geld darauf verwetten, dass das Spiel, für das ich arbeite mehr Greenlight-Votes bekommen hat, als alle anderen Spiele im Greenlight-System in diesem Jahr zusammen.
Warum? Weil wir unser Spiel direkt am ersten Tag in Greenlight hatten, als Greenlight an den Start ging. Wir waren in der ersten Reihe der Spiele, die das "grüne Licht" tatsächlich erhalten haben (haben aber dann trotzdem ein weiteres Jahr gewartet, bevor wir es überhaupt auf Steam verkauft haben). Wir haben eine Unmenge an Votes erhalten, weil Greenlight neu war und JEDER gerade darüber gesprochen hat.
Man sollte die Rate an Erstattugnen in der ersten Woche also nicht unbedingt beurteilen, wenn gerade jeder und sein Hund drüber reden und Steam Refunds gerade DAS Online-Thema bei Games ist (und das kurz vor einem Summer Sale, wohlgemerkt). Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass die "echten" Mengen an Erstattungen sich im gleichen Rahmen bewegen werden wie jetzt gerade.
Wenn wir damals unsere Greenlight-Votes benutzt hätten um Rückschluss auf unsere voraussichtlichen Verkaufszahlen zu erhalten, wären wir wohl davon ausgegangen, dass wir mehrere Millionen Kopien verkaufen müssten.

Extrapolation in der ersten Woche des Systems ist einfach unnötig.

Als letzten Punkt würde ich schlichtweg den moralischen Punkt nennen.
Es war nunmal einfach nicht "richtig", dass Leute, die unser Spiel gekauft haben nicht die gleichen Kundenrechte hatten, wie Kunden anderer Produkte in den meisten kapitalistischen Ländern.
Wenn wir wegen dem Mangel an einer Erstattungsfunktion mehr Geld machen, ist das doch kein gutes Modell. Ab jetzt muss ich einfach kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr haben.
Wenn wir plötzlich eine Erstattungsrate von 75% hätten, dann wäre das natürlich schlecht. Sehr schlecht.
Aber es wäre auch gerecht, denn schließlich sind mehr Leute mit unserem Spiel unzufrieden als wir bisher angehommen haben.
Aber wie genau beeinflusst uns das jetzt?
Wie anfangs erwähnt, haben wir kaum einen Einbruch zu verzeichnen. Wir haben uns auch schon für die Möglichkeit von Erstattungen ausgesprochen, bevor es Statistiken dafür gab, was genau die Auswirkungen für uns wären.
Trotzdem haben wir auch teilweise ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil wir uns *dafür* aussprechen wenn es für uns nicht vom Nachteil ist, da es ja anscheinend anderen schon schadet.

Allerdings würde ich sagen, dass wir daran auch hart gearbeitet haben und dafür gesorgt haben, dass wir den Preis unseres Spiels so gering halten wie wir es noch rechtfertigen können; und selbst wenn alle anderen Aspekte dafür sprechen, dass wir mit einem bisschen höheren Preis wesentlich mehr Umsatz machen würden, haben wir es uns zum Ziel gemacht so viel Spielstunden an "Entertainment" für so wenig Geld wie möglich zu bieten.
Wir haben Mod-Support zu Priorität gemacht, wir haben jede Aktion genutzt, die dem "Kunden" ein bisschen zufriedener machen könnte selbst wenn es nicht zu einem unmittelbaren Profit geführt hat - und das hat sich bisher ausgezahlt.
Genau deswegen sind wir noch gut dabei - obwohl einige unserer Features lange auf sich warten lassen (weil wir uns einen hohen Anspruch gesetzt haben) herrscht in unseren Foren noch immer eine angenehme und freundliche Atmosphäre und trotz der Einführungen der Erstattungen haben sich die meisten dafür entschieden zu uns zu halten...

und wenn sie das nicht getan hätten, dann wäre es unsere Aufgabe herauszufinden, warum das der Fall ist und daran zu arbeiten. Nicht auf einmal anzunehmen, dass jeder der unser Spiel gekauft hat unehrliche Absichten hat und das System ausnutzt.
Wenn das direkt unser erster und einziger Gedankengang ist, vielleicht ist genau das die Ursache des Problems?


----------



## Worrel (9. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die Indie Entwickler haben Problemen? Welche und von wie vielen reden wir hier? Sorry das ist die allererste Meldung von einem Entwickler den warscheinlich keine Sau kennt
> und sein Spiel nicht ohne Grund zurückgegeben wurde.


Logischerweise haben die Rückgaben einen Grund. Ich würfel ja nicht aus, welches Spiel ich heute zum Zeitvertreib mal zurückgebe, *ohne *einen Grund dafür zu haben.

Bloß: Wenn es bei *einem *Spiel schon einen *so *auffälligen Rückgang gibt, wird es bei anderen Spielen ebenfalls einen Rückgang geben.

Millionenschwere Konzerne können das besser wegstecken, während Indie Studios, die eh schon am Existenzminimum sind, dadurch pleite gehen können.
Denn das Argument, was der Fish in seinem umstrittenen Blog gebracht hat _- daß man früher mit *einem *verkauften Indiespiel 20$ umsetzen konnte und heute durch die Sales bedingt mit *fünf* verkauften Spielen insgesamt nur noch 5$ einnimmt - _ist ja nicht von der Hand zu weisen.  Und dieser eine $ pro Spiel wird jetzt statistisch noch weiter reduziert.



> Wenn man bei jedem kleinen Muckser sofort etwas umkrempelt, und diese Entwicklung nicht ein wenig gleiten lässt, kommt man nie zu einem Ergebnis weil man es nie allen recht machen wird.


Wie man schon im Lehrgang für Software Entwicklung 101 lernt: Das Produkt ist nie fertig. Es gibt nie ein Endergebnis. Es entwickelt sich ständig weiter.

Das gilt erst recht für Portale wie Steam, die auch öfters mal was Neues bieten müssen, um nicht irgendwann dazustehen wie ein veraltetes Relikt aus dem letzten Jahrtausend.
Und die daher auch mal was ausprobieren - wie zB die Monetarisierung von Mods.



> Aber ihr habt doch eine Demo von 2 Stunden bzw. 14 Tagen?


Da bin ich mal platt.
a) weil ich das von dem Standpunkt aus noch gar nicht gesehen hatte und 
b) daß du doch mal mal ein richtig sinnvolles, passendes und überzeugendes Gegenargument posten kannst. Respekt.



> Ich möchte ungern jemanden beleidigen aber ich nenne sowas eher Heuchlerei wenn ich bedenke wie extrem diese Diskussion rund um dieses "Recht" auf Biegen und Brechen gewünscht war.
> Es war immer nur die Rede von >100% Recht haben und Produkt zurückgeben können wenn es nicht gefällt & co.< und plötzlich zeigt man Mitleid weil man am längerem Hebel sitzt?


Kritische Stimmen wird es *immer *geben. Irgendwem paßt *immer *irgendwas nicht.
Natürlich gibt es daher vorher Stimmen, die die *Einführung *eines Rückgaberechtes verlangen und nachher welche, die die *Wiederabschaffung *des Systems herbeirufen wollen.

Bloß: Das sind *verschiedene *Leute!

Nur weil du "öfters"  auf der Seite von Steam stehst und dadurch beide Gruppen (die von "vorher" und die von "nachher") als Diskussions*gegner* wahrgenommen hast, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß die sich untereinander einig oder gar die selben Personen sind.

Sprich: Dein Vorwurf der Heuchelei ist nicht haltbar.

Abgesehen davon kann man auch während einer Diskussion den Standpunkt wechseln - sei es, um das Thema aus einem anderen Blickwinkel zu betrachten, objektiv Pros und Contras herauszuarbeiten oder auch, weil man während der Diskussion von etwas überzeugt wurde oder einem Denkfehler klargemacht wurden.



MichaelG schrieb:


> 2. Indies mit sehr kurzer Spieldauer
> 
> Hier befürchten wir, daß Leute das eigentlich grundlegend gute System exzessiv ausnutzen/mißbrauchen, Games in 2 h durchspielen, zurückgeben, das nächste bitte u.s.w.


Hier stellt sich prinzipiell die Frage, wieso man Geld für ein Spiel ausgeben sollte, was nicht mal 2 Stunden dauert. 

Dennoch stellt dies kein grundsätzliches Problem dar: Man kann sich als Entwickler ja einfach mit anderen ähnlich kurzen Projekten zusammentun und eine Compilation daraus erstellen (zB ein Museumsrundgang, der in mehreren "Räumen" endet, in denen jeweils ein solches (meist) Kunst Projekt ausgestellt ist), die dann zusammen 10-20 Stunden Dauer hat. Dann hat man als Kunde zwar vielleicht das eine Teilspiel komplett durch, dafür aber von den anderen nur das Menübild gesehen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch Spiele die aussehen wie 2015 und troztdem funktionieren.
> Die können es einfach.
> 
> Siehe z.B. Wolfenstein. Klasse Spiel, Klasse Technik, ohne große Bugs die das Spiel unspielbar machen. Wenn du verstehst was ich meine..


 es mag da keine großen bekannten Bugs geben, aber bei MIR stürzt es immer wieder mal ohne Fehlermeldung ab...  und nun?


----------



## doomkeeper (9. Juni 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun das du da gerade ein Problem herbeigeredet hast was es gar nicht gibt da es 2 völlig verschiedene Baustellen sind? Oder anders gesagt was hatte das überhaupt mit meinem Kommentar zu tun? Das freiwillige Rückgaberecht (was afair gar nicht so freiwillig ist) ist hier gar nicht betroffen wenn es sich wie bei dir geschildert um einen Mangel handelt.



Du redest von einem gesetzlichen Rückgaberecht, welches es aber im Digitalem (Accountgebundenem) Bereich nicht gibt und sowas auch nicht angeboten werden *muss*.
Es gibt eine Kulanz aber ein Recht gibt es nicht darauf, weil die Unternehmen jeden dazu zwingen können auf dieses Recht bei einem Kauf zu verzichten.

Ergo: Dein Satz _"Von meinem gesetzlich garantierten Rechten bei Sachmängeln gebrauch  Solche Problem haben nämlich nichts mit dem Rückgaberecht zu tun."_
ist somit in diesem Fall absolut falsch und nichts wert weil es sowas nicht gibt.


----------



## Batze (9. Juni 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> es mag da keine großen bekannten Bugs geben, aber bei MIR stürzt es immer wieder mal ohne Fehlermeldung ab...  und nun?



Pech gehabt, bei meinem Töff Töff wenn ich da mal voll Gas gebe platzt auch mal der Reifen.
Passiert eben bei einem von 100.000


----------



## doomkeeper (9. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hier haut Doomi 3 verschiedene Sachen in den Topf, rührt um und wundert sich, daß nichts genießbares dabei herum kommt.


Ich glaube wohl eher dass die Rückgabe-Krieger hier ihre vergangenen Argumente selber über den Haufen werfen und sich in ihrer Doppelmoral verzetteln 



> 1. Sachmangel:
> Da konnte man früher schon reklamieren und zurückgeben (wenn das Game auf dem eigenen System nicht läuft). Das ist außen vor.


Steht hier nicht zur Debatte. Es wurde in der Vergangenheit oft genug betont dass Valve in vielen Fällen die Spiele zurücknimmt wenn gewisse Probleme wirklich
auftauchen sollten. Dieser "Service" wurde jetzt euren Wünschen angepasst dass wirklich jegliches Risiko bei einem Fehlkauf zu 100% entfällt. 

Was passiert wenn der Konsument zu viel Macht bekommt? Richtig. Das Wunschkonzert geht in die nächste Runde.



> 2. Indies mit sehr kurzer Spieldauer
> Hier befürchten wir, daß Leute das eigentlich grundlegend gute System exzessiv ausnutzen/mißbrauchen, Games in 2 h durchspielen, zurückgeben, das nächste bitte u.s.w. Hier kam der Vorschlag von meiner Seite diese Games aus dem Rückgabesystem auszuklammern, wenn die Entwickler im Gegenzug eine Gratis-Demo anbieten. Dann ist für beide Seiten gesorgt. Es gibt kein Ausnutzen und der Kunde kauft nicht die Katze im Sack. Sollte dann wider Erwarten im Gegensatz zur laufenden Demo die Vollversion nicht funktionieren tritt Punkt 1 in Kraft.



Sorry aber wenn ich schon lese... Indies mit sehr kurzer Spieldauer.
Was meint ihr denn genau mit der Spieldauer?
Ein Minecraft dauert so gesehen auch keine 30 Min um ein wenig rumzubasteln und dennoch kann man es mehr als 2 Stunden spielen bzw. damit Spaß haben.

Hier habt ihr ein Problem dass die Spieldauer kein Maßstab ist an dessen man die Qualität des Spiels zu 100% korrekt bemessen / beurteilen kann. Und die nächste Frage wäre
wer darüber urteilen sollte welche Indiespiele eher kurz oder lang sind.
Dann regt man sich wiederrum darüber auf dass Valve ihr "Monopol" ausnutzt und über die Qualität der Spiele urteilt etc.pp

Eure Vorschläge sind ein einziger Teufelskreis und das erkennt man daran weil der Wunsch von einer fairen Rückerstattungs Politik erfüllt würde und jetzt nach weiteren Wünschen gesucht wird.



> 3. Spiele mit normaler Spieldauer
> Da paßt das neu eingeführte System.



Dann definiere doch mal eine normale Spieldauer und ob jeder Käufer exakt die gleiche "normale" Spieldauer bekommt wie du und ich?
Preis XYZ muss XYZ Std. Spieldauer bieten? Oder... Spielt man ein Spiel in maximal 2 Stunden durch dann ist es nicht sein Geld wert weil zu kurz?

Na merkst du was?

Es ist ja nicht so als wenn Valve nicht drüber schaut ob jemand ein Spiel tatsächlich in dieser kurzen Zeit durchgespielt hat oder nicht. Lässt sich ja alles nachkontrollieren wenn jemand wirklich 2 Stundenlang "getestet" hat.
Und wer permanent Spiele kauft und sofort nach 2 Stunden refundet, wird eben vom Rückerstattungssystem ausgeschlossen nach vielleicht 5ten mal in sehr kurzer Zeit


----------



## doomkeeper (9. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Logischerweise haben die Rückgaben einen Grund. Ich würfel ja nicht aus, welches Spiel ich heute zum Zeitvertreib mal zurückgebe, *ohne *einen Grund dafür zu haben.
> 
> Bloß: Wenn es bei *einem *Spiel schon einen *so *auffälligen Rückgang gibt, wird es bei anderen Spielen ebenfalls einen Rückgang geben.


Dieser Rückgang ist aber nicht messbar weil einfach zu viele Informationen fehlen und anhand der veröffentlichten Statistik keinerlei Schlüsse draus gezogen werden können.
Könnte genau so gut sein dass genau diese Leute das Spiel sonst nie gekauft hätten wenn es keine Refunds gegeben hätte.



> Millionenschwere Konzerne können das besser wegstecken, während Indie Studios, die eh schon am Existenzminimum sind, dadurch pleite gehen können.
> Denn das Argument, was der Fish in seinem umstrittenen Blog gebracht hat _- daß man früher mit *einem *verkauften Indiespiel 20$ umsetzen konnte und heute durch die Sales bedingt mit *fünf* verkauften Spielen insgesamt nur noch 5$ einnimmt - _ist ja nicht von der Hand zu weisen.  Und dieser eine $ pro Spiel wird jetzt statistisch noch weiter reduziert.


Ergo: nicht das Problem der Konsumenten weil genau diese Konsumenten wollten auf die Unternehmen doch seit Jahren scheißen oder irre ich mich hier etwa? 
In den Foren wollten gefühlt mehr als 90% über Leichen gehen nur um all ihre Rechte zu erlangen.

Das hat jetzt eben zufolge dass durchaus einige Entwickler warscheinlich Probleme bekommen könnten... davor wurde aber gewarnt nur wollte man nix davon wissen weil die eigenen Rechte ja wichtiger waren.
Inwiefern die großen Publisher zu meckern anfangen werden wir evtl bald sehen - wer weiß.



> Wie man schon im Lehrgang für Software Entwicklung 101 lernt: Das Produkt ist nie fertig. Es gibt nie ein Endergebnis. Es entwickelt sich ständig weiter.
> 
> Das gilt erst recht für Portale wie Steam, die auch öfters mal was Neues bieten müssen, um nicht irgendwann dazustehen wie ein veraltetes Relikt aus dem letzten Jahrtausend.
> Und die daher auch mal was ausprobieren - wie zB die Monetarisierung von Mods.


Nach knapp *einer* Woche und gerade mal *einer* Meldung von einem *unbekanntem* Entwickler sofort mit fragwürdigen Vorschlägen ankommen ist ein wenig übertrieben oder?
Sowas muss ordentlich analysiert und da muss erstmal eine Statistik erstellt werden (z.b. nach Sale) um darauf sinnvoll reagieren zu können.

Ab und zu heißt es einfach nur Abwarten und Tee Trinken statt bei jeder Meldung mit Änderungsvorschlägen anzukommen und vielleicht noch mehr Schaden anzurichten.



> Da bin ich mal platt.
> a) weil ich das von dem Standpunkt aus noch gar nicht gesehen hatte und
> b) daß du doch mal mal ein richtig sinnvolles, passendes und überzeugendes Gegenargument posten kannst. Respekt.


Na wenn dich dieses offizielle Argument platt macht hast du wohl das wesentliche schlichtweg ausgeblendet und dich lieber sofort in eine Diskussion reingestürzt ohne dich zu informieren... 



> Kritische Stimmen wird es *immer *geben. Irgendwem paßt *immer *irgendwas nicht.
> Natürlich gibt es daher vorher Stimmen, die die *Einführung *eines Rückgaberechtes verlangen und nachher welche, die die *Wiederabschaffung *des Systems herbeirufen wollen.
> 
> Bloß: Das sind *verschiedene *Leute!
> ...


Und ob der haltbar ist.

Wer jemals zu 100% darauf bestand seine Rückgaberechte zu fordern, ohne sich Gedanken über die Konsequenzen gemacht zu haben, ist in meinen Augen ein Heuchler wenn er jetzt auf einmal sich Gedanken über diese
Änderung macht, obwohl man darauf oft genug hingewiesen wurde.
Zuerst spielt man sich auf ala _"Kunde ist König und ich möchte meine Rechte erkämpfen"_ und wenn man sie bekommt merkt man dass es Auswirkungen auf sein Hobby hat. Davor aber Jahrelang jeden Kritiker
als Fanboy abstempeln weil man ja Valve in den Arsch kriecht bzw. freiwillig auf diese tollen Rechte verzichtete. Plötzlich erkennt man selber dass so viel "Macht" evtl den ein oder anderen Entwickler
schaden kann?... 

Willkommen in der Realität von Leuten die seit jahren versucht haben über genau diese Situation ein vernünftiges Gespräch zu führen und über die Konsequenzen zu reden 
Ich wurde hier sogar aufs schärfste beleidigt weil ich über die negativen Seiten aktueller Rückerstattungspolitik reden wollte und immer noch oft genug geflamed werde.



> Abgesehen davon kann man auch während einer Diskussion den Standpunkt wechseln - sei es, um das Thema aus einem anderen Blickwinkel zu betrachten, objektiv Pros und Contras herauszuarbeiten oder auch, weil man während der Diskussion von etwas überzeugt wurde oder einem Denkfehler klargemacht wurden.



Nachdem man den Wunsch erfüllt bekommen hat lässt es sich jetzt so leicht sagen... das stimmt 
Bis man zu diesem Sinneswandel kommt ist man lieber ein unüberlegter und beleidigender Bock (nicht gegen dich sondern der allgemein Ton gegenüber Leuten wie mir)

Wenn dich dieser Gedanke befriedigt dann viel Spaß damit. Ich halte zukünftige ähnliche Topics über "Mitleid gegenüber Entwickler" für eine reine Heuchlerei und Doppelmoral seitens der Gamer.


> Hier stellt sich prinzipiell die Frage, wieso man Geld für ein Spiel ausgeben sollte, was nicht mal 2 Stunden dauert.



Weil Spiele mehrmals gespielt werden können und auch nach 2 Stunden Spaß machen können?
Wenn mir der Entwickler sympathisch ist und ich den Entwicker zukünftig unterstützen möchte?
Weil das Spielkonzept eben kurz und knackig ausfällt es aber trotzdem Spaß macht? [/QUOTE]


----------



## Nenn-mich-Karl (9. Juni 2015)

Es gibt "die Guten" und "die Schlechten" Indieentwickler. Einer der guten die ich kenne ist zum Beispiel der Macher der The Binding of Isaac" Reihe. Mit dem neuesten Teil The Binding of Isaac Rebirth wurde der Vorgänger nicht nur komplett visuell und technisch, sondern auch inhaltlich komplett erneuert und erweitert. Mit diesem Indiespiel kann man hunderte von Stunden Spaß haben. Es eigentlich immer und immer wieder spielen. Von daher sollten die Indieentwickler mal aufhören immer auf die Tränendrüse zu drücken und mal gute Produkte entwicklen. Gute Produkte werden gekauft und vom massiven Großteil auch behalten. 

Merke: Gutes Produkt > weniger Rückerstattung > ? > Profit


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (9. Juni 2015)

Hier wird von Indies mit kurzer Spieldauer geredet. Nennt mal eins, dass unter 2 Stunden lang ist und keinerlei Wiederspielwert hat. Mir fällt keins ein, mit dem man das refund system ausnutzen könnte, höchstens ground zeroes


----------



## doomkeeper (9. Juni 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Hier wird von Indies mit kurzer Spieldauer geredet. Nennt mal eins, dass unter 2 Stunden lang ist und keinerlei Wiederspielwert hat. Mir fällt keins ein, mit dem man das refund system ausnutzen könnte, höchstens ground zeroes



Ich glaube viele meinen einfach wenn man die Grundmechanik des Spiels lernt dann hätte man schon quasi das Spiel durchschaut und somit wäre es nix besonderes mehr.
Und selbst wenn es Spiele gibt die in 2 Stunden auf irgendeine Art und Weise durchgespielt werden können... das sind meistens Spiele die ein bestimmtes Konzept besitzen und eher auf
kleinere Spielzeiten ausgelegt sind.

Wenn solche Spiele nicht mehr ihr Geld wert sein sollen dann liegt das eher am Geschmack des Konsumenten als an der Tatsache dass das Spiel so konzipiert wurde.

Fakt ist: Es gibt weder eine Norm für "durchgespielt" noch eine für "normale" Spieldauer. Entweder man möchte es spielen oder nicht.
Jeder Spieler geht anders an ein Spiel heran und ich kenne viele Leute die SP Kampagnen immer und immer wieder durchspielen z.b. HL oder HL2

Wer wirklich heutzutage keine Ahnung hat ob ein Produkt sein Geld wert ist obwohl Reviews, Previews, Metacritic, Youtube & Co. vorhanden sind, dann hat er *grundsätzlich* *keine Lust Geld für etwas auszugeben* und meckert zur eigenen Unterhaltung nur rum.

Anders kann ich es mir einfach nicht vorstellen.


----------



## alu355 (9. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wer jemals zu 100% darauf bestand seine Rückgaberechte zu fordern, ohne sich Gedanken über die Konsequenzen gemacht zu haben, ist in meinen Augen ein Heuchler wenn er jetzt auf einmal sich Gedanken über diese
> Änderung macht, obwohl man darauf oft genug hingewiesen wurde.



Jetzt aber mal Butter bei die Fische:
Neben der Tatsache, daß du selber auf Argumente und Fakten seltenst reagierst oder selber auf Basis von Fakten eher sporadisch argumentierst, bin ich bis jetzt deinen Postings hier in diesem Thread eigentlich eher positiv zugetan.
Aber  bei deiner mantra-artigen Wiederholung von den (anscheinend Unmengen) "Heuchlern" frage ich mich inzwischen schon, ob das nicht einfach nur einer war und das hier aufgebauscht wird.
Da die PC Games Foren nun einmal nichts vergessen, wäre ich höchst erfreut, wenn ich eine entsprechende Liste der Heuchler sehen könnte (bei so vielen ein Leichtes), natürlich mit den entsprechenden Quotes oder um es einfacher zu machen die 





doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich halte zukünftige ähnliche Topics über "Mitleid gegenüber Entwickler" für eine reine Heuchlerei und Doppelmoral seitens der Gamer.


 entsprechenden "Topics".

Ansonsten ist das Ganze nur heiße Luft.


----------



## alu355 (9. Juni 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Hier wird von Indies mit kurzer Spieldauer geredet. Nennt mal eins, dass unter 2 Stunden lang ist und keinerlei Wiederspielwert hat. Mir fällt keins ein, mit dem man das refund system ausnutzen könnte, höchstens ground zeroes



Theoretisch ein FTL Speedrun auf Easy, nix lesen nur die Kämpfe. 
Durch das RNG System kann so ein Speedrun sogar für alte Hasen in die Hose gehen, es gibt manchmal so ganz spezielle Events wo der Schwierigkeitsgrad total egal sein kann. 
Nur wer sich das antun will, einfach nur weil es möglich ist, hätte das Spiel wohl auch vorher schon nicht gekauft - behaupte ich mal.

Edit:
Ahh und schon hast du mich erwischt.
Ich behaupte FTL hat einen recht hohen Wiederspielwert.
Können wir uns auf nur unter 2 Stunden einigen, da findet man dann schon eher was.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. Juni 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal Butter bei die Fische:
> Neben der Tatsache, daß du selber auf Argumente und Fakten seltenst reagierst oder selber auf Basis von Fakten eher sporadisch argumentierst, bin ich bis jetzt deinen Postings hier in diesem Thread eigentlich eher positiv zugetan.
> Aber  bei deiner mantra-artigen Wiederholung von den (anscheinend Unmengen) "Heuchlern" frage ich mich inzwischen schon, ob das nicht einfach nur einer war und das hier aufgebauscht wird.
> Da die PC Games Foren nun einmal nichts vergessen, wäre ich höchst erfreut, wenn ich eine entsprechende Liste der Heuchler sehen könnte (bei so vielen ein Leichtes), natürlich mit den entsprechenden Quotes oder um es einfacher zu machen die  entsprechenden "Topics".
> ...



Warum sollte ich auch jetzt ernsthaft auf heuchlerische Argumente und Vorschläge großartig reagieren wenn ich nie bis kaum ernstgenommen wurde?
Ich habe viele Jahre damit verbracht solche Themen auszudiskutieren und wurde nie ernstgenommen weil ich Nachteile von unseren Rechten in der heutigen Zeit aufgezählt habe.

Ich sehe mich in keiner Position mich zu rechtfertigen weil ich schon immer in dieser Position befunden habe, wo viele Leute sie erst jetzt für sich entdeckt haben.
Wenn jetzt aber die Heuchler ankommen und auf einmal ernsthafte Diskussionen darüber führen wollen dann ist das auf einmal etwas positives und ich wieder derjenige der sich querstellt?
Währenddessen schön brav in die unglaubwürdige Fanboy Ecke gedrängt und beldeidigt. Jetzt kritisiert man den Doomkeeper wieder weil er sich nicht gut genug an
diese Diskussion anschließen möchte. lol

Jetzt wo man diese Option hat entdecken einige ihren Sinneswandel und suchen Gespräche... ach wie toll  
Früher wurde man genau für solche Gespräche beleidigt und in die Fanboy Schublade gesteckt.

Ich liebe diese Doppelmoral. Nix gegen dich.


----------



## Worrel (9. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dein Satz _"Von meinem gesetzlich garantierten Rechten bei Sachmängeln gebrauch  Solche Problem haben nämlich nichts mit dem Rückgaberecht zu tun."_
> ist somit in diesem Fall absolut falsch und nichts wert weil es sowas nicht gibt.


Völlig egal, welches Recht hier greift: Wenn eine gekaufte Software nicht funktioniert, mein Gerät aber die Mindestanforderungen erfüllt, dann muß ich das auch wieder zurückgeben dürfen. Schließlich habe ich demjenigen mein Geld gegeben und habe das mit das Anrecht auf eine entsprechende Gegenleistung a/ka funktionierende Software.

Wenn es das nicht geben würde, hätten wir große Probleme mit Fake Software.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was meint ihr denn genau mit der Spieldauer?
> Ein Minecraft dauert so gesehen auch keine 30 Min um ein wenig rumzubasteln und dennoch kann man es mehr als 2 Stunden spielen bzw. damit Spaß haben.


Die Spieldauer von Minecraft ist nicht festsetzbar. Wieviel Spielzeit bietet analog gesehen eine Kiste Lego? Sicher kann man da nach einer halben Stunde sagen: "Langweilig!" - aber das kann man genausogut bei einem Rail Shooter, wenn man nach 30 Minuten keinen Bock mehr darauf hat. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dieser Rückgang ist aber nicht messbar weil einfach zu viele Informationen fehlen


Dir und mir: ja. Den Entwicklern aber nicht. Der Fish wird jedenfalls nicht der einzige sein, dessen Umsätze dadurch geringer werden.



> Ergo: nicht das Problem der Konsumenten weil genau diese Konsumenten wollten auf die Unternehmen doch seit Jahren scheißen oder irre ich mich hier etwa?


Natürlich sind weniger Studios ein Problem der Konsumenten. Denn das bedeutet ja weniger Vielfalt, weniger Experimente und mehr auf Nummer sicher gehende 08/15 Mainstream Titel.

Und wer will genau auf wen warum scheißen?



> In den Foren wollten gefühlt mehr als 90% über Leichen gehen nur um all ihre Rechte zu erlangen.


Welche Rechte? Und wenn man diese Rechte hat, stehen sie einem natürlich auch zu.

Ein Recht auf Sales gibt es btw nicht.



> Nach knapp *einer* Woche und gerade mal *einer* Meldung von einem *unbekanntem* Entwickler sofort mit fragwürdigen Vorschlägen ankommen ist ein wenig übertrieben oder?


Ist dir schon mal eine Idee gekommen? Einfach so? Ohne daß du geplant hast: So, jetzt werde ich mal eine Idee haben?
Das haben Ideen nämlich so an sich, daß sie unabhängig davon entstehen, ob ihr Entstehen jetzt sinnvoll wäre. Und diese Idee ist nun mal jetzt entstanden.



> Sowas muss ordentlich analysiert und da muss erstmal eine Statistik erstellt werden (z.b. nach Sale) um darauf sinnvoll reagieren zu können.


Und um analisiert werden zu können, muß was erst mal gegeben sein? ...na? ...NA?

Richtig: Die Idee muß erst mal auf den Tisch, denn ohne Idee kann man keine Idee analysieren. Für das "Veröffentlichen" einer Idee gibt es keinen richtigen und keinen falschen Zeitpunkt. Lediglich für das Verarbeiten dieser Idee.



> Ab und zu heißt es einfach nur Abwarten und Tee Trinken statt bei jeder Meldung mit Änderungsvorschlägen anzukommen und vielleicht noch mehr Schaden anzurichten.


Traust du Valve nicht zu, Ideen erstmal nur zur späteren Analyse und gegebenenfalls Verarbeitung erst mal nur lagern zu können?



> Na wenn dich dieses offizielle Argument platt macht hast du wohl das wesentliche schlichtweg ausgeblendet und dich lieber sofort in eine Diskussion reingestürzt ohne dich zu informieren...


Entschuldige, ich wußte nicht, daß man als Erlaubnis zum Posten in diesem Thread die Steam Seite zu den Refunds auswendig gelernt haben mußte. Mein Fehler.




> Und ob der haltbar ist.
> 
> Wer jemals zu 100% darauf bestand seine Rückgaberechte zu fordern, ohne sich Gedanken über die Konsequenzen gemacht zu haben, ist in meinen Augen ein Heuchler wenn er jetzt auf einmal sich Gedanken über diese
> Änderung macht, obwohl man darauf oft genug hingewiesen wurde.


Richtig. Wenn du *einen *findest, der tatsächlich vorher _hüh _und nachher _hott _gesagt hat, *dann * hast du *einen* Heuchler gefunden.

Das *bloße Vorhandensein* von Kritik vorher und entgegengesetzter Kritik nachher ist allerdings *keine haltbare Grundlage *für diesen Vorwurf, denn das sind höchstwahrscheinlich *VERSCHIEDENE *Personen. Und damit ist es durchaus möglich, daß *KEIN EINZIGER* ein Heuchler ist.



> Zuerst spielt man ... Plötzlich erkennt man ...


Nicht "man". *Einzelne *User. *Verschiedene *User.

Möglicherweise hast du meine subtile Betonung eines für den Vorwurf der Heuchelei relevanten Punktes übersehen. In diesem Fall solltest du _verschiedene _ meiner letzten Zeilen noch einmal lesen, bis er dir auffällt.



> Nachdem man den Wunsch erfüllt bekommen hat lässt es sich jetzt so leicht sagen... das stimmt


Also ich halte das mit jeder Diskussion so, daß ich versuche, diese möglichst objektiv aus allen Blickwinkeln zu beurteilen. Und wenn ich ich dann 5 Posts später das Thema von der anderen Seite betrachte, kann man das bei entsprechender Formulierung ggfalls als Heuchelei auffassen. Deswegen muß es aber noch lange keine sein.



> Wenn dich dieser Gedanke befriedigt dann viel Spaß damit. Ich halte zukünftige ähnliche Topics über "Mitleid gegenüber Entwickler" für eine reine Heuchlerei und Doppelmoral seitens der Gamer.


"Zwei mal drei macht vier ..." 



> Weil Spiele mehrmals gespielt werden können und auch nach 2 Stunden Spaß machen können?
> Wenn mir der Entwickler sympathisch ist und ich den Entwicker zukünftig unterstützen möchte?
> Weil das Spielkonzept eben kurz und knackig ausfällt es aber trotzdem Spaß macht?


Also ein Spielkonzept, das nach 2 Stunden verbraucht ist ... ich weiß nicht.
Und ob ich einen Entwickler unterstützen will, der keine 2 Stunden lange Spiele macht ...?

Aber dein "mehrmals Durchspielen" Argument paßt. zB _The Stanley Parable_ entwickelt erst bei mehrmaligem Spielen seinen Reiz, obwohl man es nach ~15 Minuten bis zum Abspann durch gespielt haben kann.


----------



## golani79 (9. Juni 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Hier wird von Indies mit kurzer Spieldauer geredet. Nennt mal eins, dass unter 2 Stunden lang ist und keinerlei Wiederspielwert hat. Mir fällt keins ein, mit dem man das refund system ausnutzen könnte, höchstens ground zeroes



Wenn du in 2 Stunden alles schaffst, was Ground Zeroes zu bieten hat, dann gratuliere ich ..


----------



## SGDrDeath (9. Juni 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Und mit dem "geöffnete Datenträger". Wo steht das es nicht so ist, also im Gesetzt. Hätte ich auch gerne mal gewusst das man Umtauschen kann auch wenn die Verpackung geöffnet ist.
> Bitte mal Link posten.


Umtauschen darfst du das was dir der Händler erlaubt. Aber darum geht es in dem Fall den doomkeeper jetzt unterschlägt gar nicht. Es geht um mangelhafte Ware und die darfst du immer, sofern der Vertragspartner, in diesem Fall also der Händler, keine Nachbesserung erbringen kann, zurückgeben. Das ist dann kein Umtausch sondern ein Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag und da ist völlig egal ob die Verpackung geöffnet ist.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du redest von einem gesetzlichen Rückgaberecht, welches es aber im Digitalem (Accountgebundenem) Bereich nicht gibt und sowas auch nicht angeboten werden *muss*.


Natürlich gibt es das. Bei mangelhafter Ware kann man immer vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten, egal ob digital, accountgebunden oder sonst was. Das BGB macht da keinen Unterschied. Sache bezieht sich hier nicht auf einen physischen Gegenstand.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Kulanz aber ein Recht gibt es nicht darauf, weil die Unternehmen jeden dazu zwingen können auf dieses Recht bei einem Kauf zu verzichten.


Oh doch das gibt es, ich empfehle dir das BGB zu lesen bezüglich Mängeln beim Kauf. Du verrennst dich hier wie einige in einem Umtausch bei Händlerkulanz, der aber gar nicht Thema ist.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ergo: Dein Satz _"Von meinem gesetzlich garantierten Rechten bei Sachmängeln gebrauch  Solche Problem haben nämlich nichts mit dem Rückgaberecht zu tun."_
> ist somit in diesem Fall absolut falsch und nichts wert weil es sowas nicht gibt.


Der ist absolut richtig im Gegensatz zu deinen Aussagen. 

Aber schon klar, wenn man dir mit Fakten kommt, kommt von deiner Seite meistens nur Unsinn. Natürlich geb ich dir gerne auch noch alle BGB Paragraphen und entsprechenden Aussagen von Rechtsanwaltskanzleien, nur glaube ich nicht das es etwas bringen wird, weil dein heiliges Valve dadurch ja dann nicht mehr so tolll dasteht


----------



## doomkeeper (9. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Völlig egal, welches Recht hier greift: Wenn eine gekaufte Software nicht funktioniert, mein Gerät aber die Mindestanforderungen erfüllt, dann muß ich das auch wieder zurückgeben dürfen. Schließlich habe ich demjenigen mein Geld gegeben und habe das mit das Anrecht auf eine entsprechende Gegenleistung a/ka funktionierende Software.
> 
> Wenn es das nicht geben würde, hätten wir große Probleme mit Fake Software.


Deswegen greift hier die Kulanz immer gerne mal ein aber ein Recht gibt es per se nicht. Auch weiß ich nicht was du mit Fake Software meinst weil es diese Software in keinem Retail bzw. offiziellem Shop gibt.
Wenn du an eine Fake Software außerhalb bekannter Shops kaufst bist du selber schuld.



> Die Spieldauer von Minecraft ist nicht festsetzbar. Wieviel Spielzeit bietet analog gesehen eine Kiste Lego? Sicher kann man da nach einer halben Stunde sagen: "Langweilig!" - aber das kann man genausogut bei einem Rail Shooter, wenn man nach 30 Minuten keinen Bock mehr darauf hat.



Du bestätigst gerade meine Aussage dass es diese eine korrekte Spieldauer einfach nicht gibt und anhand dessen auch keine Regeln aufgestellt werden dürfen.



> Dir und mir: ja. Den Entwicklern aber nicht. Der Fish wird jedenfalls nicht der einzige sein, dessen Umsätze dadurch geringer werden.


Ist das gleiche wie mit den Raubkopierern. Nur weil es X Raubkopierer gibt kann man diese Zahl nicht 1:1 als verpasste Verkäufe markieren.

[quote[]Natürlich sind weniger Studios ein Problem der Konsumenten. Denn das bedeutet ja weniger Vielfalt, weniger Experimente und mehr auf Nummer sicher gehende 08/15 Mainstream Titel.
Und wer will genau auf wen warum scheißen? [/quote]
Willkommen in der Realität was u.a. ich seit sehr langer Zeit mal erwähnt habe.

Wenn der Konsument meint all seine Rechte durchboxen zu wollen und die komplette Macht zu besitzen dann vergisst er ganz schnell dass er von der Software abhängig ist die produziert wird.
Toll für den Konsumenten aber Entwickler werden damit warscheinlich zu kämpfen haben und das wird man (hoffentlich) nicht zu arg in der Endsoftware zu spüren bekommen.



> Welche Rechte? Und wenn man diese Rechte hat, stehen sie einem natürlich auch zu.


Mehr Rechte auf der einen Seite = Mehr Sorgen auf der anderen Seite.



> Ein Recht auf Sales gibt es btw nicht.


Damals war es das große Argument weil es diese Rückerstattungen nicht gab... die großen Sales.
Bin ich mal gespannt ob und wenn die Sales in ihrer Art und Weise evtl. abgeschwächt werden 



> Ist dir schon mal eine Idee gekommen? Einfach so? Ohne daß du geplant hast: So, jetzt werde ich mal eine Idee haben?
> Das haben Ideen nämlich so an sich, daß sie unabhängig davon entstehen, ob ihr Entstehen jetzt sinnvoll wäre. Und diese Idee ist nun mal jetzt entstanden.


Meinetwegen kannst du solche Ideen haben aber es ist schlichtweg zu früh um sofort auf etwas reagieren zu wollen.

Von wem kam hier eigentlich die Idee evtl bei Indies komplett auf Rückerstattung auf einmal zu verzichten wenn es dafür Demos gibt? *an den Kopf fass*



> Und um analisiert werden zu können, muß was erst mal gegeben sein? ...na? ...NA?
> Richtig: Die Idee muß erst mal auf den Tisch, denn ohne Idee kann man keine Idee analysieren. Für das "Veröffentlichen" einer Idee gibt es keinen richtigen und keinen falschen Zeitpunkt. Lediglich für das Verarbeiten dieser Idee.


Die Idee von der du sprichst war es die Rückerstattung anzubieten und jetzt muss analysiert werden wie und ob es den Markt verändert.

Frühzeitige Analysen, obwohl keine Zahlen bekannt sind, sind absoluter Quatsch. Man kann jetzt schon gewiss sagen dass es den Markt verändern wird und evtl sogar umkrempeln. Aber in welche Richtung und wie stark 
ist selbst einem Valve unbekannt nach so einer kurzen Zeit.



> Traust du Valve nicht zu, Ideen erstmal nur zur späteren Analyse und gegebenenfalls Verarbeitung erst mal nur lagern zu können?


Ideen im Sinne von "Indies sollten einen extra Kuchen bekommen... Spiele mit kleinerer Spieldauer sollten jenes bekommen" etc.pp halte ich von Haus aus für den komplett falschen Ansatz wie man
an solche Probleme herangehen sollte weil es einen Teufelskreis bildet und zusätzlichen Aufwand auf sich nehmen würde.

I.d.R. sollte eigentlich jeder Rückerstattungsbefürworter zu 100% zufrieden sein dass er seine persönlichen Rechte bekommen hat die er sich gewünscht hat. Scheint wohl nicht so zu sein wenn sich nachwievor Gedanken über die Gegenseite
gemacht wird 



> Entschuldige, ich wußte nicht, daß man als Erlaubnis zum Posten in diesem Thread die Steam Seite zu den Refunds auswendig gelernt haben mußte. Mein Fehler.


Sorry aber wenn ich mich nicht mal über die offiziellen Daten informiert habe, dann frage ich mich wirklich wie man so eine Diskussion führen möchte.
Hat nix mit auswendig lernen zu tun sondern schlichtweg lesen und informieren bevor man etwas kritisiert bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge schreibt.



> Richtig. Wenn du *einen *findest, der tatsächlich vorher _hüh _und nachher _hott _gesagt hat, *dann * hast du *einen* Heuchler gefunden.


Reicht mir schon dass ausgerechnet hier vorgeschlagen wurde für Indies auf Rückerstattung zu verzichten wenn es spezielle Demos geben würde... Und es gab glaub ich 2 Befürworter 

Warst du nicht einer davon? mh?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (9. Juni 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Ahh und schon hast du mich erwischt.
> Ich behaupte FTL hat einen recht hohen Wiederspielwert.
> Können wir uns auf nur unter 2 Stunden einigen, da findet man dann schon eher was.



Joah, isch hab disch ^^

Diese ganze Diskussion ist doch völlig unsinnig. Bei 99,9% aller Spiele ist das neue System super, niemand kann auch nur ein Beispiel nennen, für ein Spiel, bei dem es nicht greift. 
Ein Spiel ist unter 2 Stunden, hat 0 Wiederspielwert und ist es nicht wert für das wenige Geld was so ein Titel kosten wird, in meiner Sammlung zu bleiben? 
Und für SOLCHE Titel diskutiert ihr hier groß rum? 
Das würd ich auch umtauschen...

edit:
Hört euch an, was andere (gute) Indie devs sagen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPUToCNq-iA


----------



## doomkeeper (9. Juni 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es das. Bei mangelhafter Ware kann man immer vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten, egal ob digital, accountgebunden oder sonst was. Das BGB macht da keinen Unterschied. Sache bezieht sich hier nicht auf einen physischen Gegenstand.



Jetzt musste ich nochmal alles genau durchlesen.
*



			Ganz und gar nicht.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Was machst du denn wenn die Demo super läuft und die Vollversion Probleme macht?






> Von  meinem gesetzlich garantierten Rechten bei Sachmängeln gebrauch. Solche  Problem haben nämlich nichts mit dem Rückgaberecht zu tun.


Das war die Ausgangslage für deinen Beitrag.

Du vergisst aber hier dass bei den Steam Refunds kein Grund angegeben werden muss warum du ein Spiel zurückgeben möchtest und somit ist es schlicht und ergreifen ein simples Refund.
Es ging ursprünglich darum dass einige Leute hier Demos über einer fairen Rückerstattungspolitik bevorzugen würden und das macht einfach keinen Sinn wenn die Refundpolitik jeden wunschlos glücklich machen sollte
weil sie alles beinhaltet.

Dass Software aufgrund von Mängel nahezu immer unbemerkt von der Öffentlichkeit erstattet wurde ist eigentlich ein offenes Geheimnis.
Mit dieser Rückerstattung hat man jetzt aber ein einheitliches System für *alle Anliegen* und *alle Spiele* eingeführt.

Ein automatisiertes und einheitliches System wenn man es so möchte. Diesmal aber offiziell und mit einer Struktur um alle Probleme in diesem Bereich besser zu lösen als davor.

Refunds wieder auflösen, Demos einrichten und wieder einen inoffiziellen Support anzubieten wäre kein Fortschritt zum alten System. Die Leute wollten einen besseren Kundeservice
und jetzt wurde er in Form einer 100%igen Refund-Politik eingeführt. Das wurde aber nicht eingeführt weil sie es machen mussten. Sie hätten genau so weiterhin mit der typischen "Sachmängel-Refund" Taktik fahren können.

Dass Sachmängel i.d.R. immer erstattet wurden stimmt natürlich. Wobei ich hier trotzdem anmerken muss dass selbst der Retailhandel immer Probleme mit offener Verpackung gemacht hat und auch weiterhin machen wird,
wenn man sich nicht auskennt und das Problem nicht verständlich erklären kann.


----------



## derschakal1984 (9. Juni 2015)

Was Steam da macht ist Gesetzlich nicht Richtig.  



 Jeder hat das Recht in 14 tage ein Widerruf zu machen.
 Wenn ich ein PC gekauft habe und damit nicht zufrieden bin dann schicke ich den zurück.
 Das heißt auch der PC ist 100% weg.


 Bei Downloads ist das was ganz anderes und dafür gibt es sogar ein Gesetzt und das finde ich auch richtig.

 Downloads kann man nämlich behalten oder Kopieren u.s.w und sagen das man es gelöscht hat und das sind keine 100% wie bei dem Beispiel mit dem PC oben.



 Das man was zu schnell gekauft hat in Steam versteh ich ja . Aber um es zurück zu geben muss man es nicht downloaden oder anspielen.  



 Laut § 356 abs.5 im Gesetzbuch heißt es in Klartext. 
Sobald ein Kunde einen Digitalen Download Startet(Herunterlädt) erlischt das Widerrufsrecht direkt.  



 (5) Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einem Vertrag über die Lieferung von nicht auf einem körperlichen Datenträger befindlichen digitalen Inhalten auch dann, wenn der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung des Vertrags begonnen hat, nachdem der Verbraucher
1. ausdrücklich zugestimmt hat, dass der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung des Vertrags vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist beginnt, und
2. seine Kenntnis davon bestätigt hat, dass er durch seine Zustimmung mit Beginn der Ausführung des Vertrags sein Widerrufsrecht verliert.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. Juni 2015)

derschakal1984 schrieb:


> Was Steam da macht ist Gesetzlich nicht Richtig.



Wenn Valve gegen Gesetze verstoßen würde, hätte es schon längst rechtliche Konsequenzen gegeben.
Gibt es keine Konsequenzen dann verstoßen sie auch gegen keine geltende Gesetze.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dieser Rückerstattung hat man jetzt aber ein einheitliches System für *alle Anliegen* und *alle Spiele* eingeführt.



valve hat hier quasi ein analoges konstrukt zum verbraucherwiderruf eingeführt, so wie es viele (brick&mortar-) einzelhändler ebenfalls anbieten. 
wobei sich valve allerdings vorbehält, dieses einzuschränken. im klartext: wenn valve sich querstellt - gibts kein refund. (das ist keine kritik!)

zusätzlich stehen dem kunden aber natürlich nach wie vor die gesetzlichen rechte zu. die kann valve ja nicht einfach ausschließen. 



			
				DerSchakal1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Was Steam da macht ist Gesetzlich nicht Richtig.



inwiefern sollte denn eine völlig freiwillige regelung "gesetzlich nicht richtig" sein?


----------



## Worrel (10. Juni 2015)

derschakal1984 schrieb:


> Was Steam da macht ist Gesetzlich nicht Richtig.
> 
> Jeder hat das Recht in 14 tage ein Widerruf zu machen...
> 
> ...


Nein, da steht:


> (5) Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt bei einem Vertrag über die Lieferung von nicht auf einem körperlichen Datenträger befindlichen digitalen Inhalten auch dann, *wenn der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung des Vertrags begonnen hat*, nachdem der Verbraucher ...


Und das "Ausführen des Vertrags" beinhaltet nun mal als ersten Punkt, die Software dem Account hinzuzufügen. Durchaus möglich, daß damit dem Gesetz genüge getan ist.


----------



## Worrel (10. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Deswegen greift hier die Kulanz immer gerne mal ein aber ein Recht gibt es per se nicht. Auch weiß ich nicht was du mit Fake Software meinst weil es diese Software in keinem Retail bzw. offiziellem Shop gibt.
> Wenn du an eine Fake Software außerhalb bekannter Shops kaufst bist du selber schuld.


1. Wenn etwas nicht den angepriesenen Funktionsumfang hat, völlig egal, ob Stein, Küchentisch, Hochleistungs PC oder Software - habe ich das Recht, den Kaufpreis wiederzubekommen.
2. Gäbe es dieses Recht nicht - was hindert dann Verbrecher (die dann ja keine mehr sind) daran, Software zu schreiben, die mit Vorsatz entsprechende Funktionen gar nicht besitzt? Der Kunde kann sie ja nicht mehr zurückgeben und zack hat man schnell Geld verdient. Solche Software meinte ich mit "Fake Software".
3. Als Schlußfolgerung ist es völlig absurd, anzunehmen, ein Verbraucher hätte bei Mängeln an der Software kein Rückgaberecht - insbesondere, wenn solche Machenschaften zusätzlich noch mit "Betrug" und "Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen" als illegal definiert sind.



> Du bestätigst gerade meine Aussage dass es diese eine korrekte Spieldauer einfach nicht gibt und anhand dessen auch keine Regeln aufgestellt werden dürfen.


Nicht ganz. Ich bestätige, daß es Spiele gibt, bei denen eine Spieldauer überhaupt nicht meßbar ist - aber nicht, daß dies für *alle *gilt.

Sicherlich haben einige Spieler eine völlig andere Spielgeschwindigkeit als andere - aber dennoch könnte man beispielsweise messen, wie lange Spieler brauchen, um zB _Half-Life _durchzuspielen. Da hat man dann als Durchschnittsergebnis zB 12 Stunden 1 Minute. (Hm, interessant, für die *Story *von _Minecraft _braucht man also 137 Stunden und 6 Minuten ... )

Solche Größen könnte man dann für Kategorisierungen verwenden, so man das denn will.



> Ist das gleiche wie mit den Raubkopierern. Nur weil es X Raubkopierer gibt kann man diese Zahl nicht 1:1 als verpasste Verkäufe markieren.


Beispiel: Wenn *vor *den Steam Refunds seit einem halben Jahr durchschnittlich 30 Spiele pro Woche verkauft wurden und *nach *den Steam Refunds sind es nur noch 20 - was sind denn dann diese 10 übrigen? 
Das sind doch definitiv Spiele, die _aufgrund der Refunds _nicht mehr verkauft wurden. 
Es *sind *"verpasste Verkäufe".

Natürlich sind das _ebenso _Verkäufe, die die Spieler vorher auch schon liebend gern wieder zurückgegeben hätten.



> Wenn der Konsument meint all seine Rechte durchboxen zu wollen und die komplette Macht zu besitzen


Bullshit. Der Kunde *hat *Verbraucherrechte - das Zugestehen selbiger sollte selbstverständlich sein und falls da im Softwarebereich noch Nachregelungsbedarf besteht, hat dieser auch gefälligst stattzufinden.
 Dadurch hat er aber noch lange nicht "die komplette Macht"  
Ich hab ja auch nicht "die komplette Macht" über meinen Toaster, nur weil der nicht accountgebunden ist ... 



> Mehr Rechte auf der einen Seite = Mehr Sorgen auf der anderen Seite.


Wieso _mehr _Rechte? Und das heißt nicht "Sorgen", sondern "Pflichten". Und - wie schon gefragt - welche denn überhaupt genau?



> Meinetwegen kannst du solche Ideen haben aber es ist schlichtweg zu früh um sofort auf etwas reagieren zu wollen.


Erde an doomkeeper: Wir sind hier nicht Teilnehmer einer Entscheidungs Sitzung bei Valve, sondern einfach irgendwelche Hanseln, die in einem Forum ergebnisfrei rumspekulieren. Wir *können *gar nicht reagieren. (Außer maximal diese Idee bei Valve als Vorschlag einzureichen).



> Von wem kam hier eigentlich die Idee evtl bei Indies komplett auf Rückerstattung auf einmal zu verzichten wenn es dafür Demos gibt? *an den Kopf fass*


_"*an den Kopf fass*"_ - wieso? war das deine? Meine war es jedenfalls nicht.

Und da ich dir diesbezüglich weiter oben schon zugestimmt hab, weiß ich nicht, warum du das jetzt nochmal aufrollst



> Die Idee von der du sprichst war es die Rückerstattung anzubieten


Nein, die Idee war "Demos statt Rückerstattung".



> Frühzeitige Analysen, obwohl keine Zahlen bekannt sind, sind absoluter Quatsch.


Das ist vollkommen richtig.
Aber wer sagt denn was von "frühzeitig"? 



> Ideen im Sinne von "Indies sollten einen extra Kuchen bekommen... Spiele mit kleinerer Spieldauer sollten jenes bekommen" etc.pp halte ich von Haus aus für den komplett falschen Ansatz wie man
> an solche Probleme herangehen sollte


Aber das Problem, *daß *man eben *eher *Indiespiele als AAA Titel innerhalb 2 Stunden durchspielen kann, siehst du schon ... oder?



> Sorry aber wenn ich mich nicht mal über die offiziellen Daten informiert habe, dann frage ich mich wirklich wie man so eine Diskussion führen möchte.


a) Ähm, hallo? Es ging um eine *Sichtweise*, nicht um essentielle Wissenslücken. Ich hab schlicht die 2h Zeit vor der Rückgabe nicht als "Demo" gesehen, das war alles.
b) Wir sind hier nicht auf der Arbeit oder beim Verfassen eines Gesetzestextes, sondern in einem Internetforum. Da darf man auch schon mal Nachsichtigkeit zeigen und dem Gegenüber einfach mal kurz was erklären, anstatt ein umfassendes Studium an Hintergrundwissen zu erwarten.



> Reicht mir schon dass ausgerechnet hier vorgeschlagen wurde für Indies auf Rückerstattung zu verzichten wenn es spezielle Demos geben würde... Und es gab glaub ich 2 Befürworter
> 
> Warst du nicht einer davon? mh?


Ich habe nur den Vorschlag "...Gratis-Demos und dafür aufgehobenes Rückgaberecht ..." befürwortet. Der Meisterhobbit hatte dies weiter beschränkt auf Spiele, "die man in 2 Stunden durchspielen kann".

Und jetzt?
Jetzt hast du eine Aussage von mir, bei der ich nach Einführung der Refunds unter bestimmten Umständen für das Aufheben der Rückgabe war. 
Um mich gerechtfertigt der Heuchelei (ist das überhaupt das richtige Wort dafür ...?) bezichtigen zu können, fehlt dir aber noch eine Aussage von mir vor der Einführung der Refunds, bei der ich mich eben *für *die Einführung von Refunds ausgesprochen habe. 

Die wirst du aber nicht finden.


----------



## Worrel (10. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du vergisst aber hier dass bei den Steam Refunds kein Grund angegeben werden muss warum du ein Spiel zurückgeben möchtest und somit ist es schlicht und ergreifen ein simples Refund.


Du vergißt aber, daß es sich bei der Rückgabe wegen eines Mangels um ein staatlich verbrieftes Recht handelt und bei den Refunds um eine Kulanz.
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Eine freiwillige Rückgaberegelung ersetzt keine Gesetzespflicht.


----------



## SGDrDeath (10. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Jetzt musste ich nochmal alles genau durchlesen.


Da lasse ich dir den Vortritt wenn ich sehe wie du dich wieder drehst und dir die Situation zurechtbiegst damit dein Unsinn irgendwo noch passt.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das war die Ausgangslage für deinen Beitrag.


Japp und anhand dessen kann man jetzt sehen wie du plötzlich das Thema wechselst um deinen Unsinn irgendwie passend zu machen. Das Thema ist sehr einfach, du machst komplexen Unsinn draus. Wie immer wenn es sich um Valve dreht.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du vergisst aber hier dass bei den Steam Refunds kein Grund angegeben werden muss warum du ein Spiel zurückgeben möchtest und somit ist es schlicht und ergreifen ein simples Refund.
> Es ging ursprünglich darum dass einige Leute hier Demos über einer fairen Rückerstattungspolitik bevorzugen würden und das macht einfach keinen Sinn wenn die Refundpolitik jeden wunschlos glücklich machen sollte
> weil sie alles beinhaltet.


Noch mal für dich Blindgänger: Es geht nicht um die Refunds bei mangelhafter Ware. Die sind da gar kein Thema. Es geht um den gesetzlich garantierten Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag bei mangelhafter Ware. Der hat so gar nichts mit dem zu tun was du hier die ganze Zeit erzählst.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dass Software aufgrund von Mängel nahezu immer unbemerkt von der Öffentlichkeit erstattet wurde ist eigentlich ein offenes Geheimnis.


Das ist kein offenes Geheimnis, das ist gesetzlich garantiert das Valve das machen muss.


doomkeeper schrieb:


> Mit dieser Rückerstattung hat man jetzt aber ein einheitliches System für *alle Anliegen* und *alle Spiele* eingeführt.


Völlig egal, weil es bei dem geschilderten Problem darum gar nicht geht. Es geht um mangelhafte Ware. Du unterschlägst das immer konsequent, weil dein ganzes Bla-Bla dann nämlich sinnfrei ist.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ein automatisiertes und einheitliches System wenn man es so möchte. Diesmal aber offiziell und mit einer Struktur um alle Probleme in diesem Bereich besser zu lösen als davor.


Herzlich Willkommen bei den neuesten Nachrichten aus der Valve Marketingabteilung.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Refunds wieder auflösen, Demos einrichten und wieder einen inoffiziellen Support anzubieten wäre kein Fortschritt zum alten System. Die Leute wollten einen besseren Kundeservice
> und jetzt wurde er in Form einer 100%igen Refund-Politik eingeführt. Das wurde aber nicht eingeführt weil sie es machen mussten.


Das ist doch bloß die Vereinfachung der Fernabsatzrichtlinie die man vorher einführen musste da EU-Recht. Man erinnere sich an das Geschrei als da Widerruf eingeführt und dank Möglichkeit im Gesetz gleich wieder massivst eingeschränkt wurde. Jetzt hat man einfach die Einschränkung abgemildert weil man sich mit den Herstellern einigen konnte, mehr nicht.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sie hätten genau so weiterhin mit der typischen "Sachmängel-Refund" Taktik fahren können.


Da gibts keine Taktik sondern ein für den Käufer garantiertes Recht auf Nachbesserung und im schlimmsten Fall Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dass Sachmängel i.d.R. immer erstattet wurden stimmt natürlich. Wobei ich hier trotzdem anmerken muss dass selbst der Retailhandel immer Probleme mit offener Verpackung gemacht hat und auch weiterhin machen wird,
> wenn man sich nicht auskennt und das Problem nicht verständlich erklären kann.


Hey am Ende gibst du also zu das dein ganzer Rest des Beitrages und einige davor Unsinn waren? Wie kommts denn dazu? Und vor allem warum vorher der ganze Unsinn wenn du es besser weißt und jetzt zugibst?


----------

